# Hay / Haylage Supply near Frome



## DragonTheHorse (2 November 2015)

Hi,

I'm moving with my horses to a new house with some land in the next month or so if all goes well (already had one house purchase fall through a couple of months back).  There is enough land there to allow for grazing and making our own hay and/or haylage, but this obviously won't be possible in November/December!   We will be completely new to the area so at the moment I don't even know the best place to ask to find a decent source for the winter; the present owner hasn't kept horses for many years now either and so doesn't have any up-to-date contacts for that sort of thing.

Does anyone know of a local hay/haylage producing farmer or supplier who would be able to deliver to that area (and an idea of cost)? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## little_critter (3 November 2015)

I get mine from Alan Brunt (in Feltham). I think he does both meadow or rye hay for £3.50 per bale and will deliver.
tel 07801 011200

Or look on the notice board in Mole Valley for other suppliers - I've used 'The Hay Man' before now but not sure if he's still in business tel 07595 500211

Welcome to the area.


----------



## Limbo1 (3 November 2015)

Hi we were in a similar position when we moved tonWiltshire in sept. We found within a few days we met the neighbouring farmers. We asked them about hay and one of them had some. Not officially for sale but we have swapped sheep grazing for some. The farmers near you would at least be able to point you in the right direction I would think.


----------



## zandp (3 November 2015)

I use a farmer in Berkley (just down from Mole Valley), his hay is wonderful, organic, large bales are £30 delivered and he stacks them for us.  I can pm you his number if you want.

From experience The Hay Man's hay can be of varying standard.


----------



## zandp (3 November 2015)

Forgot he does meadow and rye hay, I've used the meadow for years now and it's lovely.  He does buy it off other suppliers when / if he runs out.


----------



## DragonTheHorse (4 November 2015)

Thanks for the responses little_critter, Limbo1 and zandp (please could you pm me the Farmer's number?)

I may start a separate thread, because it's off topic, but have you found good farriers in the area?  We've been very happy with our current one, but the new place is way outside his range so we'll be starting from scratch with a new one.  Posts/PM's with recommendations welcome! 

Thanks again!


----------

